# Peter, Peter, Trick-or-Treater Eater



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I started a pumpkin head over 2 years ago, to replace the pumpkinrot style one I made several years ago, but it kinda sorta just sat there in the beginning stage for a while. I finally decided to finish it up this year. This is what I ended up with:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

This is what it looks like without the green wash from the flood light.  Glad to have a prop to show off after a couple of years' hiatus.


----------



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

I love the look. Pumpkins are very scary to kids, and ones that have those all encompassing arms are really creepy. Good job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I especially like his wide wicked smile


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking treater eater.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

That looks awesome, next year I am going pumpkin crazy.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all! We're planning on scaling down the cemetery next year in lieu of an evil overgrown pumpkin patch/garden type thing. Should have loads of new props!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks awesome!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

He is just creepy enough with a dash of the chills.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I think I'm gonna make a bunch of these this year. Only smaller.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

wow I like it alot!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I wonder how many toters he can eat. And good to see you around again.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I must have missed Peter last year. He looks hungry for some TOTS.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

love it , that looks very cool in that green light ..good job Ghostess!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks.  I had to trash the pumpkin patch this year due to time constraints, so my plan of having an army of them will have to wait. He was super fun to make!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Ghostess he looks amazing! I have always loved your cemetery, this guy will be a fantastic addition. He looks like he is up to no good, very devilish with his leer!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

that looks fantastic!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love those long long legs and arms, chilling!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love him - his arms are spooky.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I Love This good job Ghostess


----------

